# Massive eBook Library



## eske silver

So, I've got about 37 GB worth of eBooks, in mostly .pdf format.
All freshly edited and organized.

I have a huge amount of books in the 'Gardening', 'Health (Herbal Remedies)', 'Psychology', and 'Survival' sections,
but I'd like to expand it some more. Especially the 'Survival' and 'Travel' sections.
There really are sooo few proper books on hitching, trains, vandwelling, etc.
It's so difficult to find decent scans of proper bookstore titles - online, for free, in .pdf format.
If any of you have any eBooks you'd like to add to the library, they are much appreciated.
I try to keep the library free of articles, poorly-scanned books, .txt and .doc files. Only true-scan print-quality books 

Eventually, the plan is to find a decent cloud storage site that is willing to host all ~40 GB, for free, for ever,
in a way that allows me to update it whenever I need to - AND allows public access and downloading.
I can't upload the library as a torrent, since the wifi I usually steel is pretty damn slow, and unless I got a couple other people to continuously seed, it would be a total btch to download.

So! I have two questions for you all:

1. Aside from private trackers (not an option since I don't own a router), and TPB, KAT, and Demonoid (all have lousy book seeds)...
Does anyone know of really good (fast) eBook torrenting sites?

2. Does anyone know of a hosting site that meets those requirements?
Dropbox, GDrive, etc all charge for more than 5GB, and the few other free cloud/hosting sites I've checked out max out at 10 GB.

Thanks!


P.s. Until I can get the whole Library online, I'm going to create a DropBox account for just the 'Survival' section (and as much of the 'Gardening' section as I can, if there's room), and link you guys to it. There are a ton of Military guides and Prepper guides in there 
I'll post the link here when it's all uploaded.


----------



## eske silver

P.s. Any MAM users here? 
I had to park my account after signing up, since I'm not able to get connectable.
It would be awesome if we could team up


----------



## Matt Derrick

you know we have a downloads section here, right? i mean, yeah, it'd take a while, but you could upload each one here (probably just concentrate on the best ones) and i'll be more than happy to host them.

as for other ideas, there's a few things you could do:

1. upload the whole thing to mega.co.uk. they give you 50gb for free. share the link with everyone.
2. buy a seedbox. basically it's a bittorrent server you can rent on a monthly basis. average cost is around $20 bucks a month. the advantage is that once all the files are uploaded, you can walk away and it'll do all the seeding you need for everyone to get a copy (without your computer having to be connected).

i couldn't do it right away, but if you uploaded it to mega, i could probably make up a torrent for it. once i move into my apt i could probably start seeding it.

either way, 40gb of data is going to take a _really_ long time. like, we're talking about weeks here if your internet isn't good. frankly i think uploading it to mega or stp is the best way to go.


----------



## eske silver

Thanks, Matty.
I was thinking of just upgrading to premium on my 4shared account. It's only 10$ a month for unlimited everything. mega.co.uk sounds like the best bet though. I'll look into it in a sec.
A seedbox or torrent would be rad but I don't have the moolah for that and I like the idea of a site like 4shared where people can just DL what they want (not like you can't do that in a torrent), It's also got more maneuverability - in 4shared you can nav through the Library folders to find the subject you're looking for.
I'm also gonna take the 40GB to the Sudo room here in O and set it up on their server - maybe they can seed it, too. But I'm still downloading more books every day and updating it would be a bit more difficult than just updating/loading directly from the folders on my laptop.
I'm down to upload the whole Survival folder to this site - I think it's only about 2GB.
The gardening section is about 2GB, too but I have a huge folder of new Gardening and permaculture books, that I just downloaded, that need to be edited and organized.
Are there folders in the DL section, so they can be organized by subject? I haven't been there in a bit.


----------



## Matt Derrick

eske karl said:


> Are there folders in the DL section, so they can be organized by subject? I haven't been there in a bit.



go check it out  (it's divided by subject but we might have to add some more categories.

mega is free, and i'm almost certain you could give everyone access to all the files individually like you're saying with 4shared, and that way you don't have to spend money.


----------



## eske silver

Matt Derrick said:


> mega is free, and i'm almost certain you could give everyone access to all the files individually like you're saying with 4shared, and that way you don't have to spend money.


Yea, uploading each book here would be so aggravating. There are literally thousands!
I made a Mega account, I think I'm just going to go that route. 
It's way better than 4shared, thanks for the suggestion!
I'll let you know when I've got a few folders uploaded.


----------



## Cirno9

I got some books to add to your library (35 gigs of informational books) but they are all mostly to do with computers, programming, hacking, etc. I have a few survival guides and shit like that too. Also its not really a book but I managed to mirror a website for offline usage thats all herbal remedies and the like, its really comprehensive. If you wanted anything like that it -might- be useful but I can see how it could also just take up space. I will upload them if you would like to add them.


----------



## eske silver

Cirno9 said:


> I got some books to add to your library (35 gigs of informational books) but they are all mostly to do with computers, programming, hacking, etc. I have a few survival guides and shit like that too. Also its not really a book but I managed to mirror a website for offline usage thats all herbal remedies and the like, its really comprehensive. If you wanted anything like that it -might- be useful but I can see how it could also just take up space. I will upload them if you would like to add them.


Nice! I'll take it all! It'd probably be easier for you to upload the folders to your own mega account - or I can give you the log in creds to the one I already made for the library.
It'll probably take me a while to organize and edit everything together - a whole 'nother 30+GB! 
but I should have the first half up and ready on mega by the middle of next month, if my wifi card can start working properly.

Also, The library name (and mega account) is called the ODPL (Open Free Digital Library) for now, but I'm thinking of changing it to reflect the fact it's mostly informational books, manuals, guides and textbooks. Something like ASDL - All Skills Digital Library? Or the ASSC - All Skills and Survivalists Cybrary?
Ideas?


----------



## Cirno9

ill upload them on a separate one just cuz its so diff and big but yea ill try to post it all before i leave again ;3... as for name idk ... the learning library, library of information and guides ... sorry for the weird post style shitty osx virtual keyboard 3;


----------



## Matt Derrick

Cirno9 said:


> ill upload them on a separate one just cuz its so diff and big but yea ill try to post it all before i leave again ;3... as for name idk ... the learning library, library of information and guides ... sorry for the weird post style shitty osx virtual keyboard 3;



awesome, yeah, id be into checking out your collection of books as well.

on a side note, do either of you use calibre? it's an ebook organizing program, kinda like itunes for ebooks. very useful for organizing books, but also for fetching metadata from amazon, google, etc... like the book synopsis and book cover, it'll do it automatically. i currently have a calibre library of about 30gb, but it's pretty random, a lot of zombie novels, star wars, and a ton of tattoo magazines and almost every issue of bizarre magazine from the past 3-4 years.

edit: ha, i just saw that calibre was in the poll at the top of this thread.


----------



## Cirno9

Yea I use calibre, mostly because its the best cross platform one and I dont like using diff tools between windows/OSX/linux.


----------



## eske silver

Cirno9 said:


> ill upload them on a separate one just cuz its so diff and big but yea ill try to post it all before i leave again ;3... as for name idk ... the learning library, library of information and guides


Awesome, I can't wait. Link it here or pm me, either one is fine.


Cirno9 said:


> sorry for the weird post style shitty osx virtual keyboard 3;


No worries, I didn't notice any weirdness.



Matt Derrick said:


> on a side note, do either of you use calibre? it's an ebook organizing program, kinda like itunes for ebooks. very useful for organizing books, but also for fetching metadata from amazon, google, etc... like the book synopsis and book cover, it'll do it automatically. i currently have a calibre library of about 30gb, but it's pretty random, a lot of zombie novels, star wars, and a ton of tattoo magazines and almost every issue of bizarre magazine from the past 3-4 years.
> 
> edit: ha, i just saw that calibre was in the poll at the top of this thread.





Cirno9 said:


> Yea I use calibre, mostly because its the best cross platform one and I dont like using diff tools between windows/OSX/linux.



I agree with you both about Calibre; as a dual-booter, yea, it definitely helps not having to use multiple apps for each os). Also, it's pretty and I love the mazzanine style UI - I totally judge books by their covers, lol.
But Calibre always seems to want to add everything to it's own folder/s. It's a major issue since I have it installed on my Win7 partition (75GB) and in my linux distro root partitions (only 40-50GB each). My books and other data are on my shared data partiton, which is on an entirely separate hard drive (in an optical bay HD caddy - a highly inexpensive and recommended laptop mod, if you don't own any cd's!)
Since Calibre keeps doing it's own thing, I use Sumatra mainly. It can view pdf, epub, mobi, cbr a few others, so that's nice, but it's not a very 'pretty' app, lol.

P.s. I also have a fairly decent amount of magazines. Mostly Photography, PC, Linux and Gardening magz, but I'm slowly building and entire anthology of Time, Life and Nat Geo. We should combine forces on that, as well.


----------



## Cirno9

I scratched off using megaupload as the host as it is going very slow for me when it works and I forgot that I still have webhosting for the next year and a half though I only have 25 gigs available to host but a lot of my books are indeed redundant ill post the most relevant things for you on spacejam.us (not advertising shit cuz I am just putting the books on there and there is no ads.) Maybe ill upgrade it later if I find -more- work so it can hold more


----------



## ausbos

Silly question that i can google but since I have my hands in a used bookstore currently..
Any way to produce an ebook besides the whole one scanned page at a time? I suppose I could demolish the binding n stick it in that way, but if I want to preserve the book...im gonna google it but if anyone has a shortcut


----------



## Cirno9

Progress is slow due to my inherent laziness but I have uploaded what I would call essentials so if anyone wanted to learn how to program or get into a hacker mindset they can do so now at least, if you have adobe reader installed you can read them all from the browser.  How are you doing Eske?


----------



## Matt Derrick

ausbos said:


> Silly question that i can google but since I have my hands in a used bookstore currently..
> Any way to produce an ebook besides the whole one scanned page at a time? I suppose I could demolish the binding n stick it in that way, but if I want to preserve the book...im gonna google it but if anyone has a shortcut


Unfortunately the only truly efficient way to scan a book is to like you said remove the binder and destroy the books so that it can be fed through a feeder/scanner in the fastest way possible.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Cirno9 said:


> Progress is slow due to my inherent laziness but I have uploaded what I would call essentials so if anyone wanted to learn how to program or get into a hacker mindset they can do so now at least, if you have adobe reader installed you can read them all from the browser.  How are you doing Eske?


Can you post a link for us?


----------



## Cirno9

i posted it earlier but here; http://spacejam.us/ literally just files nothing fancy


----------



## Cirno9

Cirno9 said:


> i posted it earlier but here; http://spacejam.us/ literally just files nothing fancy


I had to change it to http://spacejam.us/books

I cant edit my other post wtf


----------



## Matt Derrick

Cirno9 said:


> I cant edit my other post wtf



post editing is limited to 7 days, unless you're a donator, then it's unlimited. thanks for updating us though!


----------



## eske silver

Hey all, sorry I've been mia a lot lately. I've been wracking my time with Omni projects helping to get it open and ready for the insepctions. 
I've been working on ways to make my ip static for private trackers like MAM, so I can get more quality books.
I'm still uploading my library to mega - slowly but surely. Ill post the link here as soon as a good percentage of it its up and organized.


~ eske

{ via tapatalk mobile app }


----------

